# Bitter lamb



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I am so angry. I bought a boneless leg of lamb from Costco. It's from New Zealand. I've bought it many times and was looking forward to a lovely roast with potatoes and veg. I cooked it to medium well and when we sat down to eat it we couldn't. It was inedible. It has a bitter flavor. I don't know what to do with it. Can I return it to Costco? Would you? The flavor is terrible.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Return it and tell the manager to taste it for himself.  I'm curious as to why it has that taste as you've been cooking lamb for years.  Did you remove the gland between the top and bottom round?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've returned both cooked and raw meats when I know it wasn't my fault. They can either replace, refund, or deny reponsibility. Most often they've done the right thing. More often, though, I send my wife because I know if they do not do th right thing she will make them pay the price one way or the other. She's a very sweet lady but when angry her tongue gets going and God help the recipient.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

If there is a gland in the boneless leg of lamb I'm not aware of it.  I did untie it so that I could season it throughout and noticed nothing but I wasn't looking for a gland, not even sure I would know what to look for.  

I don't have the package it was in but I do have the receipt and the remaining roast.  I wonder if I would look like a crazy lady going in there with cooked meat demanding my money back but honestly I don't know what else I would do with such a piece of meat.  It doesn't taste spoiled, it just tastes bitter.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You won't look like a crazy lady any more than I did the Easter I took a half-cooked ham (still in the roasting pan) back to the market because it stunk as it was cooking.

Store management needs to know if their meat department is selling bad product or otherwise chatting customers. You'd be doing them and everyone else a favor.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Were any pine nuts used in the preparation?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

No pine nuts. A little lemon juice at the end but the lemon was not bitter.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I would return it.  I've had chicken drumsticks taste very weird before and I've returned them.  But of course it's not likely that they will taste it.  They'll just refund your money.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kuan said:


> I would return it. I've had chicken drumsticks taste very weird before and I've returned them. But of course it's not likely that they will taste it. They'll just refund your money.


I wouldn't taste it either. This was supposed to be dinner and a few days of leftovers for us. I want my $24 back


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I doubt they will even smell it. That's been my experience. 

Once I returned beef cheeks because there was 12 oz fat prr pound, and the wee bit of lean had been butterflied to look like more in the package. I weighted the fat and lean and had the numbers but the manager didn't even want to discuss it. All he wanted to do was quickly replace and, to my surprise, was willing to open the remaining packages until there was enough meat that I was willing to buy and he was willing to sell. At least he said out loud that the meat mans packaging was wrong.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Can I return it to Costco? Would you?


Yes. And yes, definitely. Costco has one of the most forgiving return policies. You're a member, they want to keep your business, they don't want to lose you. Explain that you buy this exact piece of meat every other month or whatever and that it's not your first time cooking it - however that it's your first time having this result. I doubt they'll ask any questions though, they usually just give you your money back right away.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I returned it and it was easy, they refunded my money with no questions asked.  I'm glad I returned it, I couldn't look at that sad roast in my fridge going to waste.  Thanks for the advice!


----------

